# Should I keep my Wellesley Small Rachelle bag?



## Ladymadchan

Hey everyone,

I just bought my first Kate Spade Bag .  It's a lovely Wellesley Small Rachelle in Holiday Blu.  I'll post pics later. Since it's my first Kate Spade bag and I don't really know a lot about the bag, I don't know if I should keep it or trade it for something else.

Does anyone have this bag?  Does it hold it up well?  What about the Maise Cedar Street and Grove court bags?  Are they basically the newer version of the small Rachelle?  Are they very different from the Small Rachelle?  What are the differences between the Wellesley and the Maise bags?  Which one of the three would you pick?  How well do the Maise bags hold up?


----------



## seton

I prefer the wellesley line. it's a hardy line that wears well. the SMALL rachelle is a new model that was introduced this yr.


----------



## Honeylicious

I have neither of these bags but looking at the pictures, I like the detailing on Maise Cedar Street, looks more elegant.  Sorry, I'm no help


----------



## Katheerine

How funny! I bought the small Rachelle yesterday and am trying to convince myself that I love it. I've got the Cedar Street and Maise bags too. I can't justify having all three so trying to decide which one to sell  

How much did you get your bag for?


----------



## Katheerine

The Cedar Street bags hold their shape well, the Grove Court tends to wrinkle a bit around the middle as it's not as stuff as the Cedar and Rachelle bags


----------



## Katheerine

Typo - stiff not stuff...bloody iPhone auto correct &#128522;


----------



## Ladymadchan

Here's my small Rachelle in Holiday blu.  I got her at 50% off $295 (CAD) in Toronto Premium Outlets.  I'm thinking of going to the Niagara Falls Outlet this weekend and trading her in for a regular size Rachelle.  They have them at 60% off (and the Canadian outlet didn't have the regular size). I think I'm gonna get one for my mom too 

I'm considering holiday blue

Or Black
http://www.sara.my/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/KATE-SPADE-Wellesley-RACHELLE-4.jpg


Or Black Two Tone
http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=76147191


I'm looking for something I can use all year.  Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## coolbreeze

It depends how much you want to carry.  I have a new small Rochelle.  It fits my 8" tablet, my Kindle, wallet, phone, and little bag of miscellany I carry around.  

My only problem with a lot of KS bags is they are just too big.  This one is the perfect size for me.


----------



## Katheerine

I'd probably go for a KS bag in soft pebbled leather if you want one for every day use, all year round. 

I find the KS bags in stiff leather tend to look more formal and not as comfy as the soft slouchy ones.  In saying all that I do like the formal looking KS bags.  

Do you like Marc Jacobs?  They have some really nice slouchy comfy bags


----------



## Katheerine

Or the small Grove Court Maise KS bags, still structured but softer.  Can we casual as well as dressy....


----------



## Ladymadchan

Hey thanks everyone 
I'm still a student so I'd like to be able to carry a small laptop around with the new bag.  I'm thinking of replacing my Longchamps bag with something Kate Spade.  I'd also like to stitch to a bag I can buy in the outlet too.


----------



## pringirl

Katheerine said:


> I'd probably go for a KS bag in soft pebbled leather if you want one for every day use, all year round.
> 
> I find the KS bags in stiff leather tend to look more formal and not as comfy as the soft slouchy ones.  In saying all that I do like the formal looking KS bags.
> 
> Do you like Marc Jacobs?  They have some really nice slouchy comfy bags



I agree with u.. soft pebbled is MUCH more comfy for everyday use! &#128522;


----------



## Katheerine

pringirl said:


> I agree with u.. soft pebbled is MUCH more comfy for everyday use! &#128522;




Great minds think alike &#128522;


----------



## strangelogik

I just learned of these cute bags (small Wellesley Rachelle's) and I think they're perfect! I hope you've enjoyed yours, I'm dying to find one in Holiday Blue


----------



## fitgirl14

Ladymadchan said:


> Here's my small Rachelle in Holiday blu.  I got her at 50% off $295 (CAD) in Toronto Premium Outlets.  I'm thinking of going to the Niagara Falls Outlet this weekend and trading her in for a regular size Rachelle.  They have them at 60% off (and the Canadian outlet didn't have the regular size). I think I'm gonna get one for my mom too
> 
> I'm considering holiday blue
> 
> Or Black
> http://www.sara.my/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/KATE-SPADE-Wellesley-RACHELLE-4.jpg
> 
> 
> Or Black Two Tone
> http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=76147191
> 
> 
> I'm looking for something I can use all year.  Does anyone have any suggestions?


I love the color and it's a classic look. I'd keep it.


----------

